

Ask HN :What is the best business book you read and helped you a lot? - kiloreux


======
noir-york
Intro micro-economics and macro-economics text book - the one best single
source of all key economic concepts: opportunity cost, marginal utility, LRAC
etc. These are the foundational element that every one should know, not just
economists and entrepreneurs.

~~~
mattivc
Do you have a suggestion for a specific book or books?

------
andersthue
Lean startup by Eric Rise, made me go out and test the idea I had before we
started building, made us pivot to something much better than what we were
doing.

------
alstonalvin12
Think and Grow Rich

